# Interesting Pickup



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

When I dove into this hobby, it was pretty much headlong into the deep end. I signed up for catalogs and email specials from just about everyone, including the unknown company serving as the inspiration for GDW's new blend!

A few days ago, I got an email from JR cigars where they talked about their weekly special. I was originally going to just link the page, but since it's a weekly special, it'll be gone in a few more days. Here's the text from the site:

* A Golden Opportunity! *
​_In sheer numbers, Swisher International is one of the two largest cigar producers in the world. Prior to, and during the "Cigar Boom" years, they also jumped into the premium cigar business in a big way through acquisitions and by opening their own factories._

_However, their true expertise is in the Mass Market business with brands like Swisher, King Edward, and Blackstone. In partnership with Nestor Plasencia, one of the brands they made was Sabroso - a 100% long filler handmade from Esteli, Nicaragua._
_About six or seven years ago they decided to exit the premium segment and concentrate on what they knew best - high speed machine made cigars. However, they continued to sell their handmade cigars to liquidate the tremendous inventories that accumulated after the Cigar Boom years went Ka-Boom._

_Last month, we were made "an offer we couldn't refuse" on these Sabroso bundles that have been stored under perfect conditions at their gigantic Jacksonville, Florida warehouse for damned near TEN years since the last Sabroso was rolled!_

_This is an absolute GOLDEN, ONE TIME opportunity to buy a bundle of 25 of any size for just $29.95 - even the humongous 8.50 x 52 heater. And, if you're one of those people who thinks properly aged cigars get better and better...well, where the heck could you get a bundle of 25 handmades that have been stored for as long as ten years for a little more than a buck apiece? Face it, if they made these cigars today, they'd be at least double or triple the price._

_We'll keep selling these at $29.95 till the last bundle is gone. We've got a raft of them in stock, but your guess is as good as mine as to how long they'll last._​That was a bit too much for me to pass up, so I ordered two boxes of the "Cinco" 8.50 x 52 monsters. I've posted a review in a different thread, but it's a whole lot of leaf for what worked out to be around $1.30 per stick, including the shipping charges!

The pictures show the two boxes, then I put one of the cigars into a lineup with two cigars that are basically Robusto and Churchill sized. They're rather huge! Oh, and note the yellowed cellophane!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Sweeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice find. Can't wait to hear what it tastes like.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice pickup


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow... tell us how they are.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

nice purchase!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

nice catch, can't wait to see what you think......


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet pickup... Cant wait for a review!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Interesting haul, hope you enjoy


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey everybody who wants to know what it taste like or a review the link is right there in his thread LOL


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah, I edited the message after I posted the review...so they're not crazy!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

After the reading the review not so sure about this pickup


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

well all aged cigars are not great?Maybe 10 more years will help these...LOL!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great Haul!!!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice pickup


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pick up


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmmm.. Interesting. *checking the review now*


----------

